# Adobe CC on Mac El Capitan



## IanF (May 22, 2018)

Anyone else use (or rather have problems using!) Adobe CC and Lightroom CC on Mac El Capitan?

I’m a very light and infrequent user of LR. In fact, don’t switch my laptop on that often. When I did so recently there were some Mac OSX software updates and (I think) and Adobe CC update. I haven’t bothered updating LR itself for some time as I was debating whether to make the leap to the cloud or not. 

Unfortunately the updates seem to have caused a kernel panic. Adobe CC was twice reported as having a problem and now I can’t even get the laptop to switch on. I keep my files on a separate hard disc (backed up), have Time Machine backup of the laptop and a separate backup of my LR library so I could reinstall OSX and start again but I’m loathe to do that if there’s a fundamental problem between El Capitan and Adobe CC and/or LR. My laptop is 2008 vintage so I can’t update to a more recent OSX like Sierra or High Sierra. 

Grateful for any tips or thoughts. 

Ian


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 22, 2018)

Prior to updating my late-2013 MBP to HS a few months back, I was happily running all my Adobe CC apps (LR Classic, LR CC, PS) on El Capitan. I would be wondering if you might be having a problem with the computer itself.....


----------



## pknoot (May 23, 2018)

Have you tried to safe boot the Mac?


----------



## IanF (May 23, 2018)

pknoot said:


> Have you tried to safe boot the Mac?


Tried. No luck. Also tried resetting the PRAM. No luck.  Doing all that worked when I first had this problem about 2 weeks ago, but not since I uninstalled Adobe CC and stupidly reinstalled it!

Ian


----------



## LouieSherwin (May 23, 2018)

Kernel panics are often signs of failing RAM which could also account for the symptoms you are seeing and can be difficult to  diagnose. It could be that since you dont run Lightroom very often on the laptop doing so starts using a region of RAM not often used. There is a way to boot your laptop in diagnostic test mode and run a RAM test. Power off completely then right after pressing the power button press and hold the "D" key until it boots the Apple Diagnostics"  

There is a RAM test you can run there. If there is a completely failing piece of RAM it should show up here. However, if the failing bit is intermittent then the RAM test may not detect it.  

-louie


----------



## IanF (May 23, 2018)

LouieSherwin said:


> Kernel panics are often signs of failing RAM which could also account for the symptoms you are seeing and can be difficult to  diagnose. It could be that since you dont run Lightroom very often on the laptop doing so starts using a region of RAM not often used. There is a way to boot your laptop in diagnostic test mode and run a RAM test. Power off completely then right after pressing the power button press and hold the "D" key until it boots the Apple Diagnostics"
> 
> There is a RAM test you can run there. If there is a completely failing piece of RAM it should show up here. However, if the failing bit is intermittent then the RAM test may not detect it.
> 
> -louie


Helpful tip, thanks. I’ll try that. 

Ian


----------

